# How do i help with coop maggots.



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I have a maggot problem in my chick area of the coop. And i need help to stop it or at least deal with it. I think the reason is the water. It leaks a little. So it's making the straw wet. What shoild o do. Are maggots dangerous for my chicks.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It is never ideal to have that sort of a situation going on, and can always be potentially unhealthy with mold etc also happening. That said the maggots themselves won’t hurt. They make a tasty treat as they get older. 
Now. They absolutely CAN harm your chicks if they have any sort of cut or opening or a poopy butt to live in. Try to correct the issue.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> It is never ideal to have that sort of a situation going on, and can always be potentially unhealthy with mold etc also happening. That said the maggots themselves won’t hurt. They make a tasty treat as they get older.
> Now. They absolutely CAN harm your chicks if they have any sort of cut or opening or a poopy butt to live in. Try to correct the issue.


I don't know how. We will try to fix the water to see if that helps. And i will look over all my chicks and wash there bellys beacuse the rotting hhay i claned out today made them gross. So i will go do that for there safety.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You do have to do that. If they stay wet they will develop sores which will be a target for the maggots. 

Until you can fix the leak can you fence them off from that area?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You do have to do that. If they stay wet they will develop sores which will be a target for the maggots.
> 
> Until you can fix the leak can you fence them off from that area?


Well we are trying to gix the leak. So we have a small container of water for them. Also i pull out all the wet hay and let the wood sit and dry for 2 hours. Then put new dry hay down. And i look over the chicks they look ok and i washed the gross fuzz on the bellys.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I was thinking bleach but that may be very harmful for them. You can take them out and spray it maybe...


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I was thinking bleach but that may be very harmful for them. You can take them out and spray it maybe...


Well my dad would have to do that beacuse strong smells give me really bad headaches.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well my dad would have to do that beacuse strong smells give me really bad headaches.


Oh true. I use bleach sometimes. Last time I used it though I couldn't breathe and my eyes were red..


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh true. I use bleach sometimes. Last time I used it though I couldn't breathe and my eyes were red..


Yeah right.


----------



## blulady (8 mo ago)

How about vinegar, would think it might be safer than bleach. And it is suppose to be a good disinfectant.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Fix the leaking water issue asap. It can lead to increase in ammonia level. In case you don't know, ammonia is a silent killer of chickens. It weakens their immune system and mess up feed conversion efficiency.


----------

